# Yeast



## Maui Joe (Jul 14, 2004)

Normal practice I would just add 1 packet of "yeast per must, being a 1-gallon must or up to 5-gallons. Focusing on 1 (one) gallon experiemnts, I would think that 1-packet, properly "hydrated" would be ample to use in two separate 1-gallon experiemts if all conditions were met verses using two packets. 1 for each gallon? Has this been tried by anyone?


----------



## masta (Jul 14, 2004)

Maui Joe,


I have used small portions of a yeast packet in the past for small batches and then resealed the packet with good success. I just rolled down the top of packet to removed all the air you can then sealed with tape then put if plastic bag andplace in fridge for longer term storage.I would try 1/2 a pack for 1 gallon...a little more yeast certainly won't hurt.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks masta,


I just get so use to opening a packet each time I make a gallon or two....I am getting ready to do 2- one gallon so I'll split the packet and go for it. Thanks again.


----------



## lickermaker (Mar 12, 2014)

I used 3.5 grams per gallon or one half pack and both mine are fermenting well


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 12, 2014)

lickermaker said:


> I used 3.5 grams per gallon or one half pack and both mine are fermenting well



Necro post much ^___6 ?


----------



## salcoco (Mar 14, 2014)

nominal use of yeast is 1 gram per gallon. a half packet is quite adequate for a one gallon batch. one packet could due three one gallon batches if split equally.


----------



## not-so-Highborne (Apr 22, 2014)

What about this turbo yeast? And should the yeast be allowed to breath during the primary fermentation? I know some who just cover it with a towel and lock it during secondary. I have also head people air lock it from the start. What's the best course here?


From the not-so-Highborne.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 22, 2014)

My understanding is that turbo yeast is capable of fermenting to very high alcohol levels, and can do it very quickly. Neither of these attributes is necessary in making fine wine, so there is not much attention paid to it here. 

Most people here do not use an airlock until secondary, but many here have reported that it seems to turn out the same either way. That is my experience, too.


----------



## not-so-Highborne (Apr 22, 2014)

K great thanks. 


From the not-so-Highborne.


----------

